#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Плотность костей

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

У буддийских монахов веганов плотность костей такая же как у невегетарианцев (англ.):
http://www.buddhistchannel.tv/index....7,8031,0,0,1,0
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0416102302.htm

----------

Homer (26.12.2009), Аньезка (26.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это второстепенно. Лучше о главном.

----------


## Юрий К.

Вьетнамские монахини из 20 монастырей.




> “The Buddhist nuns came from 20 temples and monasteries in Ho Chi Minh City. The control group, 105 non-vegetarian women of exactly the same age, were recruited from the same localities.”
> 
> Although Professor Nguyen and Dr Thuc Lan do not advocate a vegan diet, they note that fruits and vegetables are likely to have positive effects on bone health.
> 
> They also note that the study did not measure Vitamin D levels  (as important to healthy bone as calcium) and factors such as lifestyle and physical activity. These variables may affect the outcomes for vegetarians elsewhere."

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.12.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Кагжетак-кагжетаг.
Меня тут давеча на одном форуме рахитом пугали.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Кагжетак-кагжетаг.
> Меня тут давеча на одном форуме рахитом пугали.


Плотность костей, наличие или отсутствие остеопороза от питания зависит мало.
Самое главное  это двигательная активность, остальные факторы (количество съедаемого с пищей кальция, витамина Д, гормональный фон, возраст и т.п.) не так важны. Можно тоннами есть препараты кальция, но при сидячем образе жизни остеопороз обеспечен. Дело в том что ионы кальция переходят в костную ткань только при сокращении скелетной мускулатуры.  Помню классический пример известный всем медикам со студенческих лет. В стародавние советские времена на предмет остеопороза провели исследование в женских колониях. Женщины там были задействованы на тяжелом физ. труде (лесоповал, укладывание рельсов и т.п.) + отвратительное питание (никаких творожков, молока, крайне мало мяса .....). Так вот, ни у одной женщины не обнаружено никаких признаков остеопороза.  :Smilie: 
Вобщем,  остеопроз это болезнь малоподвижных офисных работников. А как они питаются не очень важно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Та же ситуация и с рахитом у детей. Полноценного питания тут недостаточно. Очень важно чтобы ребенок как больше двигался - гимнастика, массаж, ни в коем случае не пеленать (сразу с рождения в ползунки, чтобы как можно больше было свободного движения), Ну и конечно прогулки и правильное питание (грудное вскармливание + прикормы по возрасту). И тогда рахита можно не бояться.  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.12.2009), Аньезка (27.12.2009), Вадим Асадулин (17.09.2011), лесник (29.12.2009), Майя П (07.05.2010), Ната (18.11.2011), Чиффа (27.12.2009)

----------

